# battery help



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Gang i need some help just got four of The CRE55653 NiMH 19.2v 2.8a pack i and found out that the place i went to order the chargers from was out and was telling me that they have been removed my question is can i use a 19-24volt charger to charge these packs or should i try and find a Astro charger. and also what is the voltage output of this chargers dose any body know im guessing 12volts CRE55660. the ones i tried to order where CRE55661. i have a 19-24volt Charger for a LGB install i did http://www.all-battery.com/192v-24vmulti-currentsmartuniversalbatterypackcharger.aspx if this charger will work this would be a cheaper way to go than getting the aristo packs also not sure if the CRE55660 is a new charger for the 19volt packs cant find any info for it.


Thanks Kevin


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Use a proper charger for these Li-Ion batteries. If you use an improper charger, please be sure to have your home insurance paid up and the phone number for the local fire department. 


I might be kidding but you MUST use a charger meant for Li-Ion batteries of the proper voltage. I would suggest that you search for a proper Aristo battery charger.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not absolutely sure about this.
Maybe someone can elaborate.
But the Aristo Batteries have the plug backwards to standard.
Before you hit the start button. make damn sure the polarity is correct.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

i was told that the CRE55660 replaced the CRE55663 charger for the new NIMH Battery's i have them ordered im just waiting for the store to get them and send them to me looks like Aristo did change some part #'s on that bat items as i was told i have an email in to Aristo and i will see what they say


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That will charge your NiMH batteries fine. Keep in mind, it uses a temperature sensor to know when to shut off. 

That's what I use on my 3.8a NiMH packs.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can use almost any smart charger designed for Nickel Metal Hydrides.... 

It just needs to be able to handle the number of cells.. 19.2v should be 16 cells. which jives with the picture of the pack I saw. 

Just make sure the charger states it can handle 16 cells, or it is made for a 19.2v NiMh pack specifically. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

ok thanks for the update/info


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm really sorry. I didn't read your post carefully. I thought you were using Li-Ion batteries. 

You can buy a NiMH battery charger for about $35 from www.batteryspace.com. I use them to charge all of my battery packs.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It would be nice to have one that can be set (or auto set) for different number of cells, then it would be one charger for many different packs. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one Greg. It will charge from 1 to 26 cells. It cost almost $150 and requires a 12 volt DC supply to run it.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

There are MANY chargers that will do it all... That said, I'm not comfy with how some AUTOMATICALLY allow the onboard smarts to choose cell count and or battery chemistry type. There are simply too many variables that simply could garner undesirable results. 

I have played with lots of these smart chargers due to our heavy interest in RC Aircraft and my testing and evaluating same. Most of the more sophisticated chargers are capable of discharging and charge regimens with multiple cycles to condition, load test and or form the cells/batteries. 

NiMH chemistry greatly benefits from cell/battery pack forming or form charging prior to employing them in to your motor pool. 

Multiplex offers a sophisticated charger LN5014, about $70.00 online. There are many others that work good too, some are more expensive and cheaper too all of these will require a power supply. 

Michael


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It happens to be on sale rediculously cheap right now.

Have 2.

They figure out how many cells, though if you've run your battery really flat, they can't figure it out. I think, in that case, it trickle charges at like 50mA till it can figure out the number of cells.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello Everyone, 

Our CR-1 Smart Charger, charges NiCd, Nimh, Lithium-Ion & Polymer from 7.2V - 18.5V and can converted to charge up to 22.2V lithium. It's an all-in-one charge that has an auto gas gauge and automatically shut-offs when your battery-pack is charged. Here's a link to our website with more information and pictures: http://cordlessrenovations.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=50 

If we can be of service to you, please give us a call... 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------

